# Where can i buy hardware near andheri-east?



## LegendKiller (Sep 4, 2006)

i am looking for a major upgrade of my pc,but unfortunately i m unable to find a good shop where i can buy processor/ram/graphic card and a dvd writer.

Rashi has sony dvd writers which i don't want.i am looking to buy lite-on's dvd writer.
I know of lamingtom road and churni road,but due to some difficulties i cannot go that far.
I live near chakala,andheri-east.
plzz suggest.


----------



## Anand_RF (Sep 4, 2006)

I live near chakala too. You live near the cigarette factory? 
Goto Sunil shopping centre. It is near bhavan's college in andheri west, right opposite navrang theatre. There the shops have near-lamington road prices.


----------



## LegendKiller (Sep 4, 2006)

thanks a ton.
dude, do you get all kinda of stuff there?
i mean processors/ram/m-boards/cd-dvd writers and stuff.


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 4, 2006)

The shop Anand is talking about is A & A with that address. I have heard it's the best place to get computer hardware around there.


----------



## samrulez (Sep 4, 2006)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> The shop Anand is talking about is A & A with that address. I have heard it's the best place to get computer hardware around there.



R all things what r available  @Lamington road available here>>???


----------



## LegendKiller (Sep 4, 2006)

What is A&A??
also like i said b4 will i got all the stuff there?


----------



## Anand_RF (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes, all computer related-stuff @ near-lamington prices. But I find the shop directly opposite A & A has cheaper prices.
@legendkiller - A &A is the name of one of the "reputed" shops over @ sunil shopping.


----------



## techno_funky (Sep 5, 2006)

theres one called Compuguide in andheri east near the railway station
this too is quite well known and yes stocks almost any computer stuff  
the prices are near lamington road prices


----------



## LegendKiller (Sep 5, 2006)

what in andheri-east near station...??
i have been there many a times from college but never found any computer hardware shop except a couple of shops who stock dvd's cd's and all.
plz gimme a more detailed description..

Thanks to anand i might be going there on thursday wid pop


----------

